# New on Netflix & Amazon Prime for December 2014



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*New on Netflix & Amazon Prime for December 2014*

*Netflix:*

Available 12/1

A Knight's Tale (2001)
Almost Famous (2000)
American Beauty (1999)
Bewitched (2005)
Jewtopia (2012)
Knights of Badassdom (2014)
Madison (2005)
Out of the Clear Blue Sky (2012)
Out of Time (2003)
The Out-of-Towners (1999)
Troop Beverly Hills (1989)
Turbo FAST (New episodes)

Available 12/3

Oculus (2014)
Son of God (2014)

Available 12/5

Bill Burr: I'm Sorry You Feel That Way (2014)

Available 12/6

American Horror Story: Coven
Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues Super-sized version (2013)
Ava & Lala (2014)
Sharknado 2: The Second One (2014)

Available 12/8

Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown (Season 3)

Available 12/9

I Am Ali (2014)
Drive Hard (2014)

Available 12/10

A Haunted House 2 (2014)

Available 12/11

The Village (2004)
The Wolf of Wall Street (2013)

Available 12/12

Broadchurch (Season 1)
Marco Polo (Season 1)
Nick Offerman: American Ham

Available 12/13

Don't Blink (2014)

Available 12/15

Jake Squared (2014)

Available 12/18

Ragnarok (2014)
The Honourable Woman (Season 1)

Available 12/19

All Hail King Julien

Available 12/20

Paranormal Activity: The Marked Ones Extended Edition (2014)

Available 12/22

Dark Skies (2013)
Romy and Michele's High School Reunion (1997)

Available 12/23

The Trip to Italy (2014)

Available 12/24

Legends of Oz: Dorothy's Return (2014)

Available 12/25

Good People (2014)

Available 12/27

Child of God (2014)
Labor Day (2013)

Available 12/28

Behaving Badly (2014)
Comedy Bang! Bang! (Season 3)
I, Frankenstein (2014)
Maron (Season 2)
Jessie (Season 3)

Available 12/30

Last Weekend (2014)

*Leaving Netflix on 12/1:*

1941 (1979)
The Apostle (1997)
Audrey Rose (1977)
The Believers (1987)
Better than Chocolate (1999)
Blood & Chocolate (2007)
The Boy in the Striped Pajamas (2008)
Chaplin (1992)
The Choirboys (1977)
The Cockeyed Cowboys of Calico County (1970)
Coffee and Cigarettes (2003)
The Cold Light of Day (1996)
The Constant Gardener (2005)
Count Yorga, Vampire (1970)
Cry-Baby (1990)
Dirty Dancing (1987)
Double Indemnity (1944)
En la Cama (2005)
Event Horizon (1997)
Eye for an Eye (1996)
Fairy Tale: A True Story (1997)
First Knight (1995)
Five Easy Pieces (1970)
Foreign Student (1994)
Free Men (2011)
Funny Lady (1975)
The Ghost and Mrs Muir (1947)
The Girl from Petrovka (1974)
Going Berserk (1983)
The Great Waldo Pepper (1975)
House of Voices (2004)
How to Frame a Figg (1971)
I'm Not Rappaport (1996)
Imagining Argentina (2003)
Invaders from Mars (1986)
Ishtar (1987)
Joe Gould's Secret (2000)
Joe Kidd (1972)
Johnny Mnemonic (1995)
Killer at Large (2008)
King of the Hill (1993)
Lonely Hearts (2006)
Magic Trip (2011)
Magicians (2007)
Mission: Impossible III (2006)
Minnie and Moskowitz (1971)
Monkey Shines (1988)
Mr. Mom (1983)
'night Mother (1986)
Night of the Creeps (1986)
An Officer and a Gentleman (1982)
Opal Dream (2006)
The Other Side of the Mountain (1975)
The Other Side of the Mountain, Part 2 (1978)
Our City Dreams (2008)
The Paper Chase (1973)
Paradise Alley (1978)
The Parole Officer (2001)
The Pirates of Penzance (1983)
Prairie Love (2011)
The Presidio (1988)
The Promise (1979)
The Proposition (1998)
Reds (1981)
The Return of Count Yorga (1971)
RoboCop 2 (1990)
School Ties (1992)
The Sci-Fi Boys (2006)
The Serpent and the Rainbow (1988)
Spice World (1998)
Star Trek: Generations (1994)
Swashbuckler (1976)
The Talented Mr. Ripley (1999)
They Might Be Giants (1971)
The Untouchables (1987)
The Vampire Lovers (1970)
Walker (1987)
Year of the Horse: Neil Young & Crazy Horse Live (1997)
Young Sherlock Holmes (1985)

*Amazon Prime:*

December 1

'12 O'Clock Boys' (2013): Pug, a young boy growing up on a combative West Baltimore block, finds solace in a group of illegal dirt bike riders known as The 12 O'Clock Boys.

'Air Force One' (1997): Starring Harrison Ford, Gary Oldman, and Glenn Close. Hijackers seize the plane carrying the President of the United States and his family, but he-an ex-soldier-works from hiding to defeat them.

'A League of Their Own' (1992): Starring Tom Hanks, Geena Davis, and Lori Petty. Two sisters join the first female professional baseball league and struggle to help it succeed amidst their own growing rivalry.

'A Perfect Day' (2006): Starring Rob Lowe, Frances Conroy, and Paget Brewster. A family man and suddenly-successful author encounters a mystic stranger who warns him he has only 40 more days to live. Based on a novel by Richard Paul Evans.

'Apocalypse Now' (1979): Starring Marlon Brando, Martin Sheen, and Robert Duvall. During the Vietnam War, Captain Willard is sent on a dangerous mission into Cambodia to assassinate a renegade colonel who has set himself up as a god among a local tribe.

'The Deadly Bees' (1966): Starring Suzanna Leigh, Frank Finlay, and Guy Doleman. Trouble strikes when an exhausted pop singer, sent on a vacation to a farm, realizes that the farm's owner grows deadly bees.

'Friday the 13th' Entire Series: The entire 'Friday the 13th' series is hitting Amazon Prime Instant Video, from the murderous Mama Voorhees to Jason's rampages across Crystal Lake, Manhattan and outer space.

'Goldfinger' (1964): Starring Sean Connery, Gert Frobe, and Honor Blackman. Investigating a gold magnate's smuggling, James Bond uncovers a plot to contaminate the Fort Knox gold reserve.

'Life After Beth' (2014): Starring Aubrey Plaza, Dane DeHaan, and John C. Reilly. A young man's recently deceased girlfriend mysteriously returns from the dead, but he slowly realizes she is not the way he remembered her.

'Monkey Business' (1952): Starring Cary Grant, Ginger Rogers, and Marilyn Monroe. A chemist finds his personal and professional life turned upside down when one of his chimpanzees finds the fountain of youth.

'Saturday Night Fever' (1977): Starring John Travolta, Karen Lynn Gorney, and Barry Miller. A Brooklyn youth feels his only chance to get somewhere is as the king of the disco floor.

'Troop Beverly Hills' (1989): Starring Shelley Long, Craig T. Nelson, and Betty Thomas. A Beverly Hills housewife in the midst of a divorce tries to find some focus in her life by taking over her daughter's Wilderness Girls troop.

'We Need to Talk About Kevin' (2011): Starring Tilda Swinton, John C. Reilly, and Ezra Miller. Kevin's mother struggles to love her strange child, despite the increasingly vicious things he says and does as he grows up. But Kevin is just getting started, and his final act will be beyond anything anyone imagined.

December 4

'Fly Away Home' (1996): Starring Jeff Daniels, Anna Paquin, and Dana Delany. A father and daughter decide to attempt to lead a flock of orphaned Canada Geese south by air.

'Legends of the Fall' (1994): Starring Brad Pitt, Anthony Hopkins, and Aidan Quinn. Epic tale of three brothers and their father living in the remote wilderness of 1900s USA and how their lives are affected by nature, history, war, and love.

'Madeline' (1998): Starring Frances McDormand, Hatty Jones, and Nigel Hawthorne. A clever and troublemaking red-headed orphan must help her school mistress defend the establishment from being sold off by Lord Covington.

'Stand by Me' (1986): Starring Wil Wheaton, River Phoenix, and Corey Feldman. After the death of a friend, a writer recounts a boyhood journey to find the body of a missing boy.

'Stuart Little 2' (2002): Starring Michael J. Fox, Geena Davis, and Hugh Laurie. Stuart and Snowbell set out across town to rescue a friend.

December 6

'Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues' (2013): Starring Will Ferrell, Christina Applegate, and Paul Rudd. With the 70s behind him, San Diego's top rated newsman, Ron Burgundy, returns to take New York's first 24-hour news channel by storm.

December 8

'Borgman' (2014): Starring Jan Bijvoet, Hadewych Minis, and Jeroen Perceval. A vagrant enters the lives of an arrogant upper-class family, turning their lives into a psychological nightmare in the process.

December 11

'The Wolf of Wall Street' (2013): Starring Leonardo DiCaprio, Jonah Hill, and Margot Robbie. Based on the true story of Jordan Belfort, from his rise to a wealthy stock-broker living the high life to his fall involving crime, corruption and the federal government.

December 12

'Locke' (2014): Starring Tom Hardy, Olivia Colman, and Ruth Wilson. Ivan Locke, a dedicated family man and successful construction manager, receives a phone call on the eve of the biggest challenge of his career that sets in motion a series of events that threaten his careful cultivated existence.

December 20

'Paranormal Activity: The Marked Ones' (2014): Starring Andrew Jacobs, Jorge Diaz, and Gabrielle Walsh. After being "marked," Jesse is pursued by a mysterious paranormal entity, while his friends and family try to save him.

December 23

'Mozart in the Jungle' (2014): Starring Gael Garcia Bernal, Malcolm McDowell, and Nick Johnson. Sex, drugs and classical music illustrate what happens behind the curtains at the symphony can be just as captivating as what occurs on stage.

December 27

'Labor Day' (2013): Starring Kate Winslet, Josh Brolin, and Gattlin Griffith. Depressed single mom Adele and her son Henry offer a wounded, fearsome man a ride. As police search town for the escaped convict, the mother and son gradually learn his true story as their options become increasingly limited.

'Spy Kids' (2001): Starring Alexa Vega, Daryl Sabara, and Antonio Banderas. The children of secret-agent parents must save them from danger.

December 29

'The Americans' Season 2 (2014): Starring Keri Russell, Matthew Rhys, and Holly Taylor. Two Soviet intelligence agents pose as a married couple to spy on the American government.

December 31

'Midnight Cowboy' (1969): Starring Dustin Hoffman, Jon Voight, and Sylvia Miles. A naive prostitute and his sickly friend struggle to survive on the streets of New York City.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for posting.


----------

